# Wanting to move to Gibraltar, but worried about the schools!



## Aleesha

Hey, 
So im planning on moving to Gibraltar in about September time, the only concern i had was finding my daughter a nursery/school. Ive been reading a few forums, and the impression i get on the gibraltar schools is really bad. I hear that some children's grades drop, and that they feel left out. Some of the schools are catholic, does this mean she would have to be catholic to attend them?
I dont want my daughter speaking a mixture of Spanish and English like the Gibraltarians do, i would prefer her to know and speak both languages separate.
If anyone could help i would like a bit of first-hand info on:

Is it worth sending her to a spanish school or international school?

Do you pay for the spanish schools? 

How much are the fees?

How long does it take to become a citizen?

and any other advise please. Im very confused, and although my mum lives in Gibraltar she doesnt have a clue about the schools! Thanks!!!! xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Aleesha said:


> Hey,
> So im planning on moving to Gibraltar in about September time, the only concern i had was finding my daughter a nursery/school. Ive been reading a few forums, and the impression i get on the gibraltar schools is really bad. I hear that some children's grades drop, and that they feel left out. Some of the schools are catholic, does this mean she would have to be catholic to attend them?
> I dont want my daughter speaking a mixture of Spanish and English like the Gibraltarians do, i would prefer her to know and speak both languages separate.
> If anyone could help i would like a bit of first-hand info on:
> 
> Is it worth sending her to a spanish school or international school?
> 
> Do you pay for the spanish schools?
> 
> How much are the fees?
> 
> How long does it take to become a citizen?
> 
> and any other advise please. Im very confused, and although my mum lives in Gibraltar she doesnt have a clue about the schools! Thanks!!!! xxx


Hi & welcome

I can't help specifically with Gib schools, except that they teach the British curriculum in English and are free for Gib residents

if you want your daughter to go to spanish state school, you would need to live in Spain - they are free & the kids are obviously taught in Spanish (you pay for books & so on, but the education itself is free)

International/British schools are fee paying & follow the British curriculum in English


do you mean_ How long does it take to become a citizen of Spain?_ I believe you have to live here 10 years before you can apply to become a citizen - although there is no need for an EU citizen to do so

if you decide to live in Spain, then you should sign on as a_ resident _within/after 90 days


----------



## jojo

Hi and welcome to the forum. First of all I've looked at Gib schools and they're fine - as for the language, its not a problem and most kids at these schools are bilingual. Gibs language is just a mixture, but they all know the differences. If your daughter were to go to a Spanish school, shed probably use the same sort of mixture as Gib children do, if only cos you'll use English in the home. 

The standards in the schools seem to be as good, if not better than schools in England and children come out the other end as they would if they went thru the state system in England!

The schools are UK schools, british curriculum and taught in English in the main. Whether they're catholic or not is no different to how religion assisted schools are in the UK. So you dont have to be of any particular religion.

However, its expensive to live in Gib altho schools there are free if you do. If you live in Spain, you have to pay to send your children to a Gib school and vice versa I think. 

Most people live outside of Gib and send their children to Spanish schools for free or they pay and send them to international schools - which again generally follow the British curriculum and teach in English.

As for being a Citizen of Spain, Well, we're all EU citizens so for now there is no benefits or rush

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Here´s an article about education in Gibraltar you might find interesting.
Education in Gibraltar, including Schools and the Education System


----------



## leedsutdgem

Hiya, 

My good friend is a teacher in Gib (shes Gibraltarian). She teaches primary school kids. Theyre not allowed to speak spanish in the classroom. Everything is done in English so dont be worrying about the llanito.







Aleesha said:


> Hey,
> So im planning on moving to Gibraltar in about September time, the only concern i had was finding my daughter a nursery/school. Ive been reading a few forums, and the impression i get on the gibraltar schools is really bad. I hear that some children's grades drop, and that they feel left out. Some of the schools are catholic, does this mean she would have to be catholic to attend them?
> I dont want my daughter speaking a mixture of Spanish and English like the Gibraltarians do, i would prefer her to know and speak both languages separate.
> If anyone could help i would like a bit of first-hand info on:
> 
> Is it worth sending her to a spanish school or international school?
> 
> Do you pay for the spanish schools?
> 
> How much are the fees?
> 
> How long does it take to become a citizen?
> 
> and any other advise please. Im very confused, and although my mum lives in Gibraltar she doesnt have a clue about the schools! Thanks!!!! xxx


----------



## nick osborne

*secondary schools in Gib*

Hi Aleesha,

I too am planning a move to Gib and am researching secondary schools for my daughter - age 16, do you know anything about Westside girls comp? She will enter the 6th form there... Anyone have any knowledge of the school?

thanks Nick


----------



## Th1rt3en

It was our headache which school to chose, in Gib or Spain. The truth is that to put your children into school in Gib you need to live there as well. I've heard theoretically you can pay for education in Gin living in Spain but:
- It won't be cheap
- It's a problem to get to the school from Spain every day

There is one very good private school in Gib called "Loretto" and both Gibraltarians and Spanish people go there. But it's not cheap and it's very difficult to get a place there as there is a queue.

As for government schools I was told that San Joseph is on of the best.


----------

